# Laptop Black Screen/Curser Problem. Please HELP ME!



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi can someone help me? I'm looking for the ISO for my Win 7 Pro 32 bit Acer laptop. which only goes to the repair option but when pressed it only brings up black screen and cursor. No other option works. I want to see if I can repair it or get my files it with the ISO USB/DVD, but I can't find it. All I have right now is the Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool. Please Help me. Thank you.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Joe, Joe, Joe. It's always something with you... 

If the repair option only shows a black screen with a cursor that generally means there was an issue with the OS booting up, so you might not be able to go that route. Repairing may no longer be a viable option. If all you want to do is get files off the old drive than a USB-to-SATA adapter works well, albeit slowly. I've had good luck in the past with that type of adapter. This assume you have another computer to use for the file transfer, of course.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

lol I was gonna ask you but...Thanks. So if I connect it to another computer it will show my desktop or my files? Never had to do this before.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would ask the tech guys @ Bleepingcomputer.com. Those guys are good & also free!

Are you booting in safe mode?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tonto said:


> I would ask the tech guys @ Bleepingcomputer.com. Those guys are good & also free!
> 
> Are you booting in safe mode?


Thanks Tonto I got most of the info from there. I am booting from USB Win 7 ISO, but it's not working.

Thanks Jman ordered the cable.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GGHZV8M?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

afterlife2 said:


> lol I was gonna ask you but...Thanks. So if I connect it to another computer it will show my desktop or my files? Never had to do this before.





afterlife2 said:


> TThanks Jman ordered the cable.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GGHZV8M?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


The hard drive is removed from the broken computer, connected to the adapter and then plugged into another computer. It then looks/acts just like any other external drive. However, I suspect you already know that by now because you ordered an adapter.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

theJman said:


> The hard drive is removed from the broken computer, connected to the adapter and then plugged into another computer. It then looks/acts just like any other external drive. However, I suspect you already know that by now because you ordered an adapter.


Thanks Jim!


----------

